# Performance Step7 V5.2 SP1



## jos71 (29 August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nun Step7 V5.2 mit dem SP1 installiert und ergebliche Probleme
sobald ich einzelne Netzwerke online betrachten will.

Es werden in einem Netzwerk bei der Betrachtung  maximal 2 Operanten
mit dem aktuellen zustand dargestelt.

Ich benutze einen P4 2,6 Ghz Laptop mit dem neuen USB Adapter von Siemens.


für eine Antwort schon mal besten Dank
Jos71


----------



## Flinn (29 August 2003)

Hi!

Ich benutze auch Step7 V5.2 SP1. Beim Online-Beobachten habe bisher keine Nachteile zu den vorherigen Versionen festgestellt. Die meisten Operanden werden bei mir mit Statuswert dargestellt, wenn ich das jeweilige Netzwerk (und nicht einzelne Gatter) mit der Maus anklicke.
Ob es am USB-Adapter liegen kann, weiß ich nicht, habe ich keine Erfahrung mit. Ich gehe Online per Softnet Industrial Ethernet, per CP1613 Industrial Ethernet oder per CP5611 MPI/Profibus.

Im übrigen bin ich mit der neuen Step7-Version höchst unzufrieden.
Die größten Nachteile sind meiner Meinung:
- schlechteres Editieren im Deklarationsteil
- schlechteres Editieren in der Symboltabelle (nur zeilenweises Copy und Paste)
- langsameres Öffnen von Bausteinen
- häufigere Programmabstürze des KOP/FUP/AWL-Editors

Ich hoffe, dass die nächste Step7-Version keinen BETA-Versionscharakter mehr hat.

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2003)

Hi Flinn,

wenn du im Symbolikeditor mit der Maus die
erste Spalte anklickst , kannst du bei gedrückter
Shift-Taste auch mehrere Zeilen markieren
--> dann copy + paste etc.

mfg.

Rolf


----------



## volker (30 August 2003)

hallo

mal so ein paar worte zu meiner erfahrung mit der 5.2

wir bei uns in der firma haben einen updatevertrag für s7

so... neues update kommt... logischerweise upgedatet...

unendlich lange installation (aber das war ja schon immer so (immer?))

neustart... s7-manager starten.... boaaa dauert das lange....
endlich, projekt ist geöffnet... baustein  öffenen... dauert wieder recht lange
und schock!!... der in fup programmierte baustein ist nur noch zu einem drittel zu sehen...
tolle idee von siemens das so darzustellen. ...
in den grundeinstellungen den parameter gefunden um die symbolinfo unter dem netzwerk anzuzeigen....
und dann...????.... wahnsinn noch um etliches langsamer als vorher. 

da hilft doch mal ein anruf bei siemens.... "antwort: ja das problem ist uns bekannt.......)
na super denke ich, warten wir auf das hotfix.... hat ja auch nicht allzu lange bis zum ersten 

gedauert.... in voller erwartung aufgespielt...und???... so gut wie keine änderung....

und nu ??? (denk ich mir),... hilft alles nix,so kann man nicht arbeiten. runter mit der version....
deinstallation...neustart...wieder die 5.2sp6 installiert.

Neeeee so nich, (denkt sich vielleicht siemens (mitgegangen mitgefangen)).....
nen ganzen haufen dll und was weiss ich für fehler beim start und auch beim öffenen eines 

bausteins.....
mal wieder ein  anruf bei siemens (als ob ich nichts besseres zu tun hätte).....
antwort: so einfach geht das nicht, sie müssen die registry schon von hand bereinigen.
WER ZUM TEUFEL KANN DAS SCHON OHNE ANGST!

ich habe dann die registry (soweit ich was von s7-v5.2 finden konnte) befreit.
hat aber alles nichts genutzt.

EIN HOCH AUF DAS BACKUP !.
ich habe also im endefeckt ein ca 6 monate altes backup aufspielen müssen um wieder einigermassen 

vernünftig arbeiten zu können.

...............................später
das sp1 ist da.... das ganze mal auf einem schnellen pc installiert (2ghz).
na ja... geht so... läuft ca genauso schnell wie 52sp6 auf meinem pg740(400mhz)

ich habe noch keinen neuen versuch auf meinem pg gewagt.

____________________________________________________________________________
ein paar worte zum symboleditor:
haben diese programmierer eigentlich nichts im kopf? bzw. haben die überhaupt schon mal mit dem 

programm "ARBEITEN" müssen?
das ich auch teile von zeilen/spalten markieren konnte war doch gut. die 5.2 ist in diesem sinne für 

mich ein klarer schritt zurück. vielleicht gibts ja die tage ein zusatztool von 

siemens(logischerweise nicht umsonst) mit dem wir die tabelle komfortabeler bearbeiten können.
die hätten eher die funktionen des symb-editor im db edtitor verfügbar machen sollen, und nicht 

umgekehrt


____________________________________________________________________________
____________________________________________________________________________
Fazit: wenn ihr auf die v5.2 verzichten könnt.... tut es ohne reue (meine meinung)
____________________________________________________________________________
____________________________________________________________________________



IN EIGENER SACHE:

ich habe so "am rande" mal den thread "any zeiger" verfolgt. (ein (für mich) beispiel von skotty 

beam me up)
ich kann dazu nur sagen: leute bleibt auf dem teppich. ihr solltet auch mal an die leute denken, die
 die anlage nach eurer programmierung zu pflegen haben. oder schaut euch euer programm doch mal nach 

1 oder 2 jahren an...und..??  noch alles klar ????? ne bestimmt nicht.

wir haben in unserer firma schon etliche jungingenieure gehabt. fast alle kamen auf einer hohen 

wolke angeflogen und die meisten sind tief gefallen.

hütet euch davor bausteine zu schreiben die für "gott und die welt" brauchbar/parametrierbar sind.
ich bekomme voll die kriese wenn ich bausteine in anlagen finde, bei denen von 20 parametern 10 

totgeschrieben (nullmerker oä)  sind, nur weil diese funktion in diesem baustein gerade nicht 

gebraucht wird.

leider ist es in unserer firma nicht so, dass programmierer/elektriker/schlosser bei einer 

neuanschaffung entsprechend befragt werden.

aber im endeffekt ist es so, dass wir die software neu schreiben müssen.
(das schöne an der sache ist...( ABM? ;-) )

meist kommt diese software von leuten die informatik studiert haben.
ich bin der meinung, dass sich diese leute einfach zu stark an sprachen wie c usw orientieren
und dabei das ziel aus den augen verlieren. (das ist übrigens nicht nur meine meinung sondern auch 

die meiner kollegen)
ein wort an diese: ihr programmiert hier keine windows / bs-irgendwas system sondern eine 
steuerung die "IMMER" laufen muss. (schon mal AKW in die luft gejagt? ;-( )

(und noch ein gruss an unserer robot-programmierer: wait ist sch****)

____________________________________________________________________________
nehmt mir diesen beitrag bitte nicht zu übel, aber das musste ich einfach mal los werden.
____________________________________________________________________________

mfg
volker


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2003)

*Step 7 V5.2, ein reinfall*

Hallo, volle zustimmung zum vorherigen Beitrag.

Nach der durchweg negativen Erfahrung haben wir unsere Software - 
Pflegeverträge bei Siemens gekündigt.

Das habe ich zwar schonmal mitheteilt, aber mein Beitrag wurde
ohne Angabe von Gründen gelöscht, mal sehen wie lange dieser
Thread ungelöscht bleibt.


----------



## Markus (31 August 2003)

nicht gelöscht, nur in das richtige forum verschoben... 8)
(sorry, nur registrierte user können über verschieben per email informiert werden)

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=186


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2003)

*Verschobenes*

Naja, warum die aber Simatic - Step 7 zwar unter Softwrare aber nicht unter Simatic 
eingeordnet werden muss, dass wundert mich schon etwas.

Bist du vielleicht etwas übereifrig ?

Nichts für ungut,

Werner.


----------

